# Are whole dry peas ok to feed to goats?



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello: Do any of you include whole dry peas in your feed mix? We have been doing that but then I read how whole corn is hard on goats teeth. Maybe we should not be doing that? Can you let me know your thoughts on that? It adds alot of protein which we needed to add into their diet.

Thank you in advance for your comments! tami


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I feed my guys split peas without issue. Even my 14 year old can eat them. 

There's a lot of reasons not to feed corn but, as far as teeth go, it breaks into sharp pieces. 

If it's a worry to you, you could soak your peas overnight or even sprout them in clean water.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thank you Jill. We use the whole peas, they don't seem to have any issue with them but thought I should ask.


----------

